# Last photos of Jay and new pictures of Bob



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Awww so cute, I want them so bad! I want all of your guys rats hehe


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

Im so sorry about Jay :-( I hope you and Bob are holding it together


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

Sorry about Jay. 

Great photos.


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, adorable! So sorry to hear about Jay.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

the jay and bob pics were wonderful. and i must say, i love squishy bob. everytime i see him i go all gooey for that squish boy...


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

Awww. Those double head shots are greeting card material! All those whiskers!!
Sorry about Jay.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

!!! I have rats named Jay & Silent Bob, too!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## dimlights (Oct 26, 2007)

I laugh at Bob's fatness.  I can't wait to have an old fatty! 

Jay sure was a gorgeous boy. <3


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Hehe...He's not fat! He's just big boned  Thanks, lol. xD


----------

